# Cincinnati entertainment



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The wife an I will be heading to cinci labor day weekend,Saturday morning until Monday evening. As of now we plan on doing the reds game monday,an the cinci zoo one day. Any other must see or must do things in cinci? We herd they do a labor day fireworks show,if able we might attend that...
Also I might get a few hours to sneak away and fish to. Any feeder creeks to the big o worth hitting in the area. I enjoy tossing jigs for multi species. So not picky at all..... 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

don't forget to stop and have some cinci spaghetti with everything on it,if you have'nt done so yet!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

If you cross the river there's The Newport aquarium, great cool place to spend a hot day.
Try the lower end of the lmr, several county parks with easy access to the river, hybrids, saugeye, smallies.
Have fun n Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

WEBN fireworks are the best show around! 
Hit Over The Rhine area, neat restaurants and bars.
Where are you staying at?


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

I’ll second Newport.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1more said:


> WEBN fireworks are the best show around!
> Hit Over The Rhine area, neat restaurants and bars.
> Where are you staying at?


We have not decided yet. It's a anniversary present to my wife and I. The gifter is making all the arrangements and getting tickets and stuff for us. 
They want ideas on stuff to do. 
Good to here the fireworks display is good!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

garhtr said:


> If you cross the river there's The Newport aquarium, great cool place to spend a hot day.
> Try the lower end of the lmr, several county parks with easy access to the river, hybrids, saugeye, smallies.
> Have fun n Good luck and good fishing !


Sounds right up my alley. Might be nite time before I get out but I will get out....


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Bit if a brewery renaissance in that old German town. Check out Rhinegeist amongst many others

https://rhinegeist.com

Since it’s a special occasion I imagine you have license to splurge. The Precinct is the best restaurant around. Make reservations early

https://www.jeffruby.com/precinct

If you want something more casual check out historic old Loveland. It’s situated on the banks of the little Miami river. Some cool rooftop bars/restaurants have popped up recently.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Cincinnati's Skyline chili is good...


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Tons of great breweries if you are both interested in craft beer.

Cincy has a pedal wagon which is a lot of fun (it has a motor so you don't HAVE to pedal at all). I did one in Lexington and had a great time!

https://pedalwagon.com/cincinnati/


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Word of caution, the WEBN fireworks on the river is great and worth attending, but be aware both downtown Cincy and Newport and Covington will be packed with cars and people, they also close roads and one of the bridges. The Haufbrauwl (not spelled right) in Newport has great food and beer, other suggestions are good too, have fun


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Tom 513 said:


> Word of caution, the WEBN fireworks on the river is great and worth attending, but be aware both downtown Cincy and Newport and Covington will be packed with cars and people, they also close roads and one of the bridges. The Haufbrauwl (not spelled right) in Newport has great food and beer, other suggestions are good too, have fun


Do they still run buses/shuttles from the suburbs? Back in the day we’d grab the one from Blue Ash. Way better than futzing with parking.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1more said:


> WEBN fireworks are the best show around!
> Hit Over The Rhine area, neat restaurants and bars.
> Where are you staying at?


We are staying at the renaissance hotel downtown. Just found out. Will also be seeing the fireworks from a riverboat cruise from the Kentucky side. Gonna look into all the suggestions,thanks everyone


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> Do they still run buses/shuttles from the suburbs? Back in the day we’d grab the one from Blue Ash. Way better than futzing with parking.


They probably do, I haven't been down in years, its much easier to watch on tv, lol

Saugeyefisher, it sounds like you have a good plan, plenty of good resteraunts on botch sides of the river, but NKY has better night life although the new OTR (over the rhine) district is were all the young jet setters go.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

That’s one nice gift, they must have planned it a while ago because there is hardly any rooms available downtown months before the WEBN fireworks!
Enjoy your stay in the Nati!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1more said:


> That’s one nice gift, they must have planned it a while ago because there is hardly any rooms available downtown months before the WEBN fireworks!
> Enjoy your stay in the Nati!


Ya we are pretty lucky! And I beleive he booked the room this morning. We was originally gonna stay at some castle like hotel at hocking hills but it was indeed booked.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Tom 513 said:


> Word of caution, the WEBN fireworks on the river is great and worth attending, but be aware both downtown Cincy and Newport and Covington will be packed with cars and people, they also close roads and one of the bridges. The Haufbrauwl (not spelled right) in Newport has great food and beer, other suggestions are good too, have fun


Newport Hoffbrauhaus FTW. I'm in there all the time, going to be jamming that weekend for sure!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And a 3rd for Newport, always a huge party there over the Labor day weekend. I'll be headed down Friday if you meet up!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

The Museum Center hasn’t reopened all of its exhibits yet, but the new dinosaur exhibit is amazing and worth checking out! Also a space exhibit and some cool family focused activity areas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Food! Precinct, Yard House, or Montgomery Inn Boat House. Weather should be nice to eat on the river, at MIBH.
May have just talked myself into a road trip?
Have a good one!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

chadwimc said:


> Cincinnati's Skyline chili is good...
> View attachment 319009


or go to Gold Star if you want the food to taste better.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DLarrick said:


> or go to Gold Star if you want the food to taste better.


Both are rather gross to me...not sure what they are serving but it's not chili...


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Both are rather gross to me...not sure what they are serving but it's not chili...


Completely agree!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

acklac7 said:


> Newport Hoffbrauhaus FTW. I'm in there all the time, going to be jamming that weekend for sure!


You frequent the one in Newport or Grandview?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Both are rather gross to me...not sure what they are serving but it's not chili...


1000000%agreed. Not a cinci chilli fan. It always looks soo good. But just not my thing. It's almost sweet?


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Who puts cinnamon in chili anyways?!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I make a motion the site gives a "time out" to the tender tummy posters who don't think Skyline is the food of the gods. Any seconds on the motion???


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

SKYLINE RULES


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Tom 513 said:


> SKYLINE RULES


Goldstar drools !!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> You frequent the one in Newport or Grandview?


I frequent them all, mostly the one in Newport, but I hit up the Grandview location too. Also been to the Cleveland location a couple of times. I have a lot of German in my blood, I love that place!

Grandview is probably the best of the 3. With Newport coming in a close second. The one in Cleveland sort of sucks, just one giant hall.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> I make a motion the site gives a "time out" to the tender tummy posters who don't think Skyline is the food of the gods. Any seconds on the motion???


Hell yes ( Gold Star sucks)


----------



## Wick125 (Feb 12, 2019)

JACK casino in Cincy is fun if you are in to gambling.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

This should settle the Skyline issue...


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Saugeyefisher said:


> The wife an I will be heading to cinci labor day weekend,Saturday morning until Monday evening. As of now we plan on doing the reds game monday,an the cinci zoo one day. Any other must see or must do things in cinci? We herd they do a labor day fireworks show,if able we might attend that...
> Also I might get a few hours to sneak away and fish to. Any feeder creeks to the big o worth hitting in the area. I enjoy tossing jigs for multi species. So not picky at all.....
> Thanks for any help!


If you havent been to the WEBN fireworks show you should check it out. One of the best shows Ive ever seen but the crowds and traffic are brutal.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

afishinfool01 said:


> If you havent been to the WEBN fireworks show you should check it out. One of the best shows Ive ever seen but the crowds and traffic are brutal.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


We will be watching from a river boat. I cant wait! Hoping getting on the boat early and off late will help out with traffic.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

At Great American Ball Park hit up Penn Station for great food. Then or before go straight up to The Taft House. OMG The best smoked food I've ever had. The place is an old church that is in a small neighbor hood. The best way to go there is to take Uber or Lyft. Might cost you a few bucks but can't beat being dropped off at the front door!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Parking....... aight they want 40$/day parking at the hotel,psh.. it's the renaissance downtown. Anybody got any alternate parking ideas? We dont mind walking....


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

If your into this .


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Near the Findlay Farmers Market there is a city park that has underground parking. Can't remember the name. It was 10 bucks to park all day there. Took Uber to the stadium then to the Taft House. 5 of us so we requested a mini van,


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

What is with Cincinnati people with their chilli and ice cream. Pretty ridiculous IMO


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Camp Washington Chili 3005 Colerain Ave, and Greaters butter pecan.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Graters Peach is awesome!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Well what did you think of the Queen City?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We loved it! We found "reasonable" parking prices,close to our hotel. Jungle Jim's was cool. Our favorite resturants where condados tacos and burgerfi. The reds game was fun. Brice Harper and that rookie are just beasts! There homeruns where bombs!
The river front area was very chill and relaxing we spent a couple hours on the swings. Didnt get a chance to fish. And ended up backing out of the river cruise,and watched the fireworks in the city. It was a good show! And was nice not havi g to deal with parking and stuff.
The zoo was cool. It was different,we are pass holders to the Columbus zoo.
The homeless where a little overwhelming at times but not rude,just soo many of them. And a majority where actually very kind. But that's to be expected in any decent sized city.
Passed on the cincy chili,and larosas(we have a larosas here and actually will redeem my free pizza for lunch tomarrow for the 11k's in the reds game)....
Thanks for all the posts guys!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> 1000000%agreed. Not a cinci chilli fan. It always looks soo good. But just not my thing. It's almost sweet?


SF.......I'm a huge Skyline fan and have a hard time passing-by any Skyline outlet without stopping. However, I don't know anyone who orders a bowl of chili at Skyline. Doubt I could handle a bowl of chili. It's all about Skyline dogs and/or chili spaghetti. My typical order is a regular sized 4-way with onion........that's chili spaghetti with onions and I order it "juicy". Juicy is extra wet with the chili sauce.

Took a fishing buddy to Skyline a few weeks back. He said he'd only been once prior and didn't care for it. I laughed when he said he'd ordered a bowl of chili. I ordered the 4-way w/onions and he took my advice, ordered the same. Chalk up one more Skyline fanatic! It's a great "chili sauce", like on a "chili dog", but a far cry from the chili I consume in a bowl.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I was just generalizing. Each time ive been I've had the chili dogs,never have had the pasta. 
Maybe I'll give it another try one day,we have them here in cbus as well


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well happy anniversary dude! Glad you got to enjoy a couple nights on the town


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

9Left said:


> Well happy anniversary dude! Glad you got to enjoy a couple nights on the town


Thankyou


----------

